# Halfords equivalent ?



## Charly76

Hello,
Only here on vacation - having difficulty finding distributors for car headlight bulbs (Lámpara, faro principal).
Was told I need to head to Malaga - am based in Fuengirola. 
Is there not a Halfords equivalent here. It is easy online I know but its currently more convenient to buy & drive.
any help gratefully received

Regards

C


----------



## Chopera

If you are desperate then big supermarkets like Carrefour and Al Campo usually stock parts.


----------



## jojo

Theres that place in Fuengirola - on the same commercial estate as Iceland, in fact nexct to Iceland. I cant remember what its called tho !

Jo xxx


----------



## Campesina

There is a car spares store called Norauto in the Miramar Commercial Centre, Mijas/Fuengirola, just along from Worten.


----------



## jojo

Campesina said:


> There is a car spares store called Norauto in the Miramar Commercial Centre, Mijas/Fuengirola, just along from Worten.


 Maybe thats where I'm thinking??

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato

Norauto or Feu Vert. I've seen Feu Vert in quite a few Carrefour car parks. I'm sure there is a big store (one of these I think) at La Canada on the Ojen road in Marbella.


----------



## VFR

jojo said:


> Maybe thats where I'm thinking??
> 
> Jo xxx


It is Jo.


----------



## VFR

Charly76 said:


> Hello,
> Only here on vacation - having difficulty finding distributors for car headlight bulbs (Lámpara, faro principal).
> Was told I need to head to Malaga - am based in Fuengirola.
> Is there not a Halfords equivalent here. It is easy online I know but its currently more convenient to buy & drive.
> any help gratefully received
> 
> Regards
> 
> C


Any chinese shop will also have them in stock & there are about 20 such outlets where you are based.


----------



## donz

Norauto is at both the Miramar Centro Commercial and La Canada alongside the big stores - they will have what you need though they aren't quite a Halfords equivalent in what they stock sadly


----------



## Charly76

thanks for info - I know it - its by AKI there ive been going muchos times
Thanks guys
C


----------

